# What's your favorite non-American food?



## Otter (Sep 20, 2004)

What's your favorite non-American food? As for me, I could live in a French restaurant.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 20, 2004)

I love Mexican! But I also like to try new things as much as possible.


----------



## GB (Sep 20, 2004)

That is a tough one. I don't think I can decide. It is a toss up between Italian and Asian, but I have never met a countries cuisine that I did not love.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 20, 2004)

Too many good choices!


----------



## marmalady (Sep 20, 2004)

Oh, let's see - Japanese - Mexican - Italian - French - Hawaiian - too many decisions!


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 20, 2004)

I voted Asian, but the one food I crave the most is pizza, so that would make it Italian.  Still, if presented with both, I'd go for Asian first.  Specifically, I'd go for Japanese food first, Chinese second, and Thai third.  

There really is no contest between a choice of sushi, sashimi, and tempura and eating a pizza.


----------



## scott123 (Sep 21, 2004)

Chicken Tikka Masala!


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 21, 2004)

Mideastern here......but Italian ranks a close second.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 21, 2004)

I could eat Mexican food every day, but since I found a wonderful Japanese restaurant nearby I feel the same about it!  I love a wide variety of foods, so I'm glad I'm not locked into any one type.

 Barbara


----------



## Audeo (Sep 21, 2004)

With most of my formative years spent on Okinawa, I love Japanese food with a deep passion.  There is so much so far beyond sushi, to which I admit addiction.


----------



## middie (Sep 21, 2004)

Italian hands down


----------



## ironchef (Sep 22, 2004)

I grew up eating all types of Asian food my whole life.

Italian would be my favorite (namely Southern Italain cooking from the regions of Puglia, Umbria, Naples, Campania, and Sicily) follwed by Greek, then Mexican.


----------



## velochic (Sep 22, 2004)

My favorite wasn't a choice on your poll..

INDIAN!! 

SOOO many wonderful things to choose from.  I would eat Indian every day if I could.


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 22, 2004)

Audeo said:
			
		

> With most of my formative years spent on Okinawa, I love Japanese food with a deep passion.  There is so much so far beyond sushi, to which I admit addiction.



Emeril should go to Okinawa.  He'd appreciate their cooking because of all the places I know of, in Okinawa, PORK FAT RULES.  No joke.  Pork is like the national food for Okinawans.  

There is a dish there where they simmer fatty belly pork in some kind of soy sauce based liquid and the fatty pork is delicious.  It melts in your mouth.  

A family friend is Okinawan and they make this dish where they wrap slices of fatty pork in konbu, seaweed, and simmer it in the soy sauce based liquid and that stuff is fantastic.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 22, 2004)

You're right about the pork, Psiguy.  And I'm guessing the pork dish you are describing is Rafute (soy glazed pork -- the meat is slowly simmered for hours in a pork-bonito stock with soy and a dab of ginger).  I always preferred the Okinawan version of tofu (they call it Dufu, as I recall) that is slightly saltier, because they use ocean water to make it.  It's heavier, firmer than Japanese tofu and I recall it was mostly broken into chunks instead of sliced.  And there is NOTHING as sweet as their Beni Imo (sweet potato)!  The things are purple and a very common dessert mashed with grated ginger and topped with sesame seeds.  Ahhh...sweet potato and fish tempura!  Oh, an Andagi!!!  (Their version of donuts.)

It's interesting, with our take on pork fat, that Japanese people are noted for living the longest on this planet, and of the Japanese, Okinawans live the longest of all.

Really miss the place....warmest people on Earth.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm with you velochic - Indian would be right up there with Asian, with Italian in 2nd place.

I can't figure out why there's so little interest in the US in Indian food since we seem to take to so many other cuisines. Anyone want to speculate?


----------



## GB (Sep 22, 2004)

It seems to my that Indian food is becoming very popular in the US. It seems everywhere I turn there is a new Indian restaurant. As a matter of fact I can think of 4 Indian places all within 1 mile. 

I used to have Indian food as a kid. I did not like spinach or yogurt or mushy veggies. I am so happy I decided to re-try it again as an adult. It is quickly becoming one of my favorite types of cuisine.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 22, 2004)

Most of the Indian food I've had has been so fiery that I couldn't taste it for the heat.  I'm sure there's plenty of dishes with less voltage, but haven't been curious enough to check them out.


----------



## velochic (Sep 23, 2004)

Mudbug - Indian restaurants almost always have a disclaimer that says "spicy does NOT mean hot".  You can tell them that you want it mild, usually using a scale of 1 to 10.  Personally, I'm an 8 kinda person.      If I don't break out in a sweat and feel like my mouth has preceeded me to the 9th level of he!!,  I've not eaten good Indian.  Seriously, though, it is a very wonderful and rich cuisine and if you ask for mild, you may very well find that it's one you'll enjoy immensely.  Start with a Chicken Tandoori or a Dal Mahkni (lentils) or Keema Mataar (lamb stew) or Maatar Paneer (my personal favorite - homemade curd cheese with peas).  These are all usually very satifying to the exploring palate.  Give it a whirl and good luck!!!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 23, 2004)

velochic said:
			
		

> Mudbug - Indian restaurants almost always have a disclaimer that says "spicy does NOT mean hot".  You can tell them that you want it mild, usually using a scale of 1 to 10.  Personally, I'm an 8 kinda person.      If I don't break out in a sweat and feel like my mouth has preceeded me to the 9th level of he!!,  I've not eaten good Indian.  Seriously, though, it is a very wonderful and rich cuisine and if you ask for mild, you may very well find that it's one you'll enjoy immensely.  Start with a Chicken Tandoori or a Dal Mahkni (lentils) or Keema Mataar (lamb stew) or Maatar Paneer (my personal favorite - homemade curd cheese with peas).  These are all usually very satifying to the exploring palate.  Give it a whirl and good luck!!!



Hey, thanks for the ideas.  Born to be mild, that's me.


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 23, 2004)

Indian food's misconception is that it is all curries and it's all spicy as the earlier poster indicated and hence never in the list of popular cuisines.  

Sad part is that a lot of people are so skeptical that they miss all the tandoori and freshly made breads that can knock the socks out of any other cuisine.  Also to all the skeptics and mild food lovers, spices don't always translate to hot.  Cumin, Corrainder, Cinnamon, Cloves, Black Pepper, Turmeric, Cardamom add little spice but a lot of fragrance and that's what Indian food is all about.  

I personally enjoy all other ethnic foods along with my own (Indian).  

I have posted many a recipes and one that has fetched me an award with BHG where simple ingredients and flavorful herbs can make a dish that gives an awakening to the western senses.  


Anyway to those that are skeptical try it and remember don't let spices intimidate you.  It's easy and can be made with a lot of store bought ingredients.  I have converted a lot of my western collagues and now they are waiting to be invited to my place .


----------



## mudbug (Sep 23, 2004)

Yakuta, the most memorable Indian thing I have had was a dip or pureed veg thing that was the most beautiful, cool, pistachio green color.  Yowza, was it hot.  What WAS that stuff?!  I do love nan (is that the right word?)


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 23, 2004)

mudbug that cool looking pistachio dip is what we call Chutney.  It's made with cilantro, mint a good amount of jalapeno along with some lemon. 

Now again that is how restaurants make it.  If I make it at home it's not that hot because I personally don't like spicy food.  So all recipes can be adjusted.  

Yes Naan is the bread that is made in the tandoor.  In addition to that we have Paratha, Kulcha (made with onions), Dosa (a lentil pancake) and Roti


----------



## WayneT (Sep 23, 2004)

*PHO BO DAC BIET*







 Pho Bo Dac Biet (sorry no accents)


Vietnamese Beef Soup is mine. I love food from the world over but Vietnamese always ends up my favourite. Maybe because I find it is the sort of food that your mum has to teach you. I get very close results, but there is always that little something missing, I have all the books, even a Vietnamese daughter inlaw but that certain hand-me-down ability is not there.


----------



## kyles (Sep 25, 2004)

I adore Japanese food. I love indian as well, there is a large Indian (mainly Pakistani really) community in Manchester. I hate over cooked Indian food. Alot of them cook their spices too long and they end up bitter and all tasting the same. I have been fortunate to eat in a few Indian homes here, especially during the Muslim festivals of Eid, and the home cooked food is divine.


----------



## velochic (Sep 26, 2004)

Yakuta, is "chutney" not a generic term to describe these freshly ground pickled sauces?  We go to Indian restaurants in many countries (being in Europe, it's a lot easier to go from country to country than it is in the States) and their chutneys are different everywhere we go.  The menus are often different, too.  As a matter of fact, in Amsterdam, the Maatar Paneer I ordered was GREEN (and wonderfully delicious) and the one I ordered here in Munich was PALE RED (not quite pink and equally as delicious) and tasted very different.   Is it based on the regional cuisine of India?  I don't know that much about regional Indian cuisine, but I'm thinking that it's very different from North to South of the continent (from what I've been told).  Any enlightenment would be appreciated.  

Also, do you know papadam?  Is this called something else in your local dialect?  I didn't see it in your list of breads.  It's a favorite of ours and we don't always see it on the menu.  Maybe we're not looking for the right term.  Thanks!!

Edited to add:  Mudbug - the Chutney sauce (most places in the States have this) that I would recommend is this one with Tamarind, if you don't like "hot" spicy.  This is sweet and it looks like a very thin BBQ sauce.  It's very, very good with the papadam. It's not hot at all.  (Well, I'm calling it chutney until I'm corrected.  I'm not sure I always have the right culinary term.   :?: )


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 27, 2004)

Veloholic, I don't intend to hijack this topic and make it a discussion on Indian cuisine but yes you are right in your assessment of this rather large and diverse cuisine. 

Chutney is a generic term it refers to something that is sweet and sour or something that is spicy.  The green ones as a rule are spicier than the tamarind ones (so the brown ones).  

Pickles are all together different.  Most things that are bottled and marketed to the western audience as mango chutney is what Indians really call pickle.  Pickle as well can be spicy or sweet.  Most pickles in India are not brined in vinegar but in a variety of different spices thereby giving it a rather complex flavor.  The most popular being lemon and mango pickles. 

Pappadum are lentil wafers and are not really a bread at all.  Amongst Indian cuisine we consider them as accompainements to a meal.  Just like a chutney, pickle or raita would be.  Most Indians will eat a pappadum along with rice and dahl or any other rice dish just by itself without dipping it in any sauce.  

The regional aspect of cooking also does come into play.  Just like Italian cuisine Indian cuisine varies from South to North.  Southern food uses more spices and coconut within their dishes while Northern food is milder and creamier (more use of cream, yogurt, almonds, cashews etc).  This explains the difference in the mattar paneer.  Most of my cooking is influenced by the North because I prefer milder food in general.


----------



## choclatechef (Sep 28, 2004)

I like Mexican food, although sometimes, it does not like me!


----------



## Claire (Sep 28, 2004)

The most wonderful folk in the world live in the midwest.  That said, it is the least interesting cuisine. Hubby took me to Madison so we could eat some spicy food this week.  I guess "favorite" doesn't exist in my lexicon.  What I currently miss is Japanese, Indian, and many Asian cuisines.  Little mom & pop places.  Here we have so much Italian it is insane, and that is one cuisine I can do myself.  We also have great Mexican food.  Thank heaven for the migrant workers.  but I have to drive two hours for sushi or a great curry.  carpaccio or tartar?  YOu have to be kidding.  Even though lamb and veal are raised here, you won't find it on most menues.  Mostly I desperately wish to meet one other woman in the world who likes to cook and eat.  Everyone I seem to know either is so concerned about staying thin that they haven't actually eaten a full meal in years .... or they are junk food junkies and haven't eaten anything that didn't come out of a bag in years.  I actually have been told that I am strange because I fix one or two meals a day.  Heaven forbid.  HELP


----------



## osucook (Sep 29, 2004)

I love Mexican food.  I used to live in an area where there was a huge latino community and we had some of the best mexican restaurants in the area.

I also wanted to say that sushi is highly overrated.  I do not understand what all the craze is about, mostly health reasons?


----------



## merstarr (Oct 1, 2004)

I love authentic French, Cuban, and Spanish (from Spain) food.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 6, 2004)

1. AMERICAN FOOD (more Amish/Heartland Style)
2. Caribbean Cuisine (Puerto Rican, Cuban, West Indian)
3. Middle Eastern Cuisine ( NY Jewish, Israeli, Arabic, Greek)
4. Indian Cuisine

All else comes next.

I could live without Mexican Food.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 6, 2004)

i wish there was an "all of the above". i love all of those types of food, and cannot pick one over the other. every time i try, i think of some other dish in another ethnicity that i love equally.


----------



## jkath (Oct 9, 2004)

I grew up in Santa Barbara,which is at least 50% latino...thus, amazing Mexican food. Every August, is the Fiest Days, which is a 4 day celebration of latino heritage. There are parades, parties, etc..., down to drunk people with sarapes and sombreros on the rooftops (I kid you not). Anyway, I don't indulge in that part, but I do love how they have little food booths set up in different parks with great  authentic food. You see little Mexican grandmas patting out the fresh tortillas, and the avocado skins piled high from all the guacamole - aaahhhhh! I will always adore this food!!
However, I now love Italian just as much. We are priviliged enough to have many Italian restaurants around here. My fav is a tiny family owned spot that for $11.95 you get a great entree, pasta fagioli, huge salad and tons of italian bread. For another buck-fifty, you get a second entree. That's what I do


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi,
I love Middle Eastern and Greek food. Italian and French and German, etc. are also great.  Guess I'll eat anything that is not moving on the plate.


----------



## luvs (Oct 16, 2004)

i like Asian food, most all of it,  but love French food, too.


----------



## tweedee (Oct 17, 2004)

It's mexican food for me... I always make my own home-made enchaladas.

1 pkg corn tortillas
1 large onion, diced
cheddar cheese, grated
1 to 2 cans of enchalada sauce
cooking oil

In skillet heat oil. In another skillet heat enchalada sauce. Take corn tortillas 1 at a time and place in heated cooking oil just to soften, then dip corn tortilla into enchalada sauce. Put corn tortilla on a plate and fill center with desired amount of diced onion and grated cheese and fold both sides over and lay flat in baking pan, seam side down. When you have finished getting all of the corn tortillas filled and layed out (side be side) in the baking pan, pour a little extra enchalada sauce over all and then sprinkle extra grated cheese over top of enchaladas.  When this has all been completed cover baking pan as to not let the enchaladas dry out while bakeing. Bake enchaladas in 350 degree oven for 45 minutes to 1 hour. Remove enchaladas from oven and let set for about 10 to 15 minutes then serve.


----------



## sarah (Oct 24, 2004)

mediterranian,indian,chinese,it should be just food to make me love it!


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 24, 2004)

Definitely Asian.  I love kung pao chicken.  Chow mein. General Tso's chicken. sesame chicken. bulgogi. Mu shu pork. kimchee.  

Have I made you hungry, yet?  I done a good job of making myself hungry.  Let's all run out and order Chinese!!


----------



## velochic (Oct 29, 2004)

Tweedee - I'm an enchilada fan, myself!  Cheese and Onion rock!  But I really, really, really want to encourage you to make your enchilada sauce from scratch.  It makes all the difference in the world.  Those canned sauces are so full of preservatives and fillers and taste like the tin they are stored in.  Fresh enchilada sauce will make you fall in love with enchiladas all over again!


----------



## ND (Oct 30, 2004)

Hello everyone

I just joined this forum. I love to cook and try new recipes.

Being Indian I love indian food (more from northindia) as in India itself we have so many different types of food depending onthe region.

Next comes
Italian

Mexican

ND


----------



## MJ (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi ND! Glad you could join us!


----------



## ND (Oct 30, 2004)

Thank you MJ

Its a beautiful welcome

ND


----------



## tweedee (Nov 1, 2004)

velochic,

Do you have a recipe for home-made enchalada sauce?, I have no idea how it's made. I usually use the Old Elpaso.


----------



## velochic (Nov 9, 2004)

Tweedee - sorry I didn't get back here sooner... we were visiting the in-laws in Istanbul.

Easy Scratch Enchilada Sauce

2 T. vegetable oil
2 T. AP flour
2 T. chili powder
1/2 t. cumin
8 oz. canned tomato puree
2 c. water
1 t. salt
1/4 t. garlic powder (I usually use a bit more)

Heat oil in saucepan.  Stir in flour and chili powder.  Cook for a couple of minutes.  Add remaining ingredients, bring to a boil and simmer for about 10 minutes or until sauce is desired consistency.

Enjoy!

Edited to add: I have a more complicated "Mexican" recipe that has chocolate in it, but I like this one the best.  If you want the other one, just let me know.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 10, 2004)

*Favorite non-American food...*

It's a tie between Persian and Greek!


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 14, 2004)

Wow, so hard to pick just one.

Spanish is my fave but it's not on the list. I guess it just depends on my mood and it's always changes. 

I want to echo what has been said up thread. Indian food is REALLY good and it's not all hot. There are many mild dishes and I urge people to give it a try


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 14, 2004)

I don't beleive their is any such thing as a non-American food.  We have such a wonderful cultural diversity that nearly any kind of food can be found in this nation.  As for my favorite ethnic food, I couldn't even begin to start as every culture I've encountered has things extraordinary and unique.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## tweedee (Nov 15, 2004)

velochic,


    The recipe sounds good, thank you very much.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 16, 2004)

I love everything, but my two favs are Indian and Chinese.


----------

